# Giant Runts



## Lofty Pigeon

Wasn't sure which forum to ask this in and if it's in the wrong place please feel free to move, just let me know where it went. I saw a picture of an American Giant Runt (the name cracks me up) the other day for the first time and fell in love. So now I have questions. I want one for a pet but I won't get one until WAY later. I don't have room at the moment but I'm doing my research. Do these birds fly? I'm guessing no or not well because they are so heavy. How much do they usually run for and are they hard to come by? How are they as a single pet. They look big and cuddly and a nice big white hen sounds like something I would really enjoy having around. And I guess I want info in general on this breed. Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking

Your thread has been moved to show pigeons and we do have members that will respond to your questions, who have runts.

Thank you for your inquiry.


----------



## Pixy

yay! I i have runts. And i love them very much. I just purchased my first pair a coupel months ago and they are so beautiful. In regards to their flying. Mine can fly up on a high perch but they cant fly for long. I think this is partly because they arent so old yet. In the next year i guess theyre supposed to get bigger and heavier and i hear quality runts shouldnt be able to fly very well at all and need more floor space. You can find them for cheap like 30$ a bird or 15$ that i saw once, but i bought mine for 100$ for the pair. I guess it depends on the quality you want.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Lofty Pigeon said:


> Do these birds fly? I'm guessing no or not well because they are so heavy. How much do they usually run for and are they hard to come by? How are they as a single pet. They look big and cuddly and a nice big white hen sounds like something I would really enjoy having around. And I guess I want info in general on this breed. Thanks.


Hello, 

I have 3 pet runts, 2 hand raised ones and one that was a coop bird and kind of "wild". Runts really don't fly very much at all like Pixy said. Some fly better than others and this depends a lot on their weight and wing length. Pixy is also right in that prices do vary and depending on the quality of the bird. I bought my original runt(s) for $45/each. "Show" quality runts can go for $100-$150/each. The man I bought my runts from is a very large scale breeder of them in Canada and even has show birds that go for $1000 in a special coop. Personally, I liked his NON show birds better and felt they were kept in better coops. They aren't terribly hard to come by and I guess it depends on your area if you'd be able to find some.

They do need lots of room or floor space and pens/cages don't really seem to be sufficient for these birds and no matter how big one is, I've found. Runts need either a loft or a room sized area to be housed in I feel. If you can spend a lot of time with a single bird, or it's tame, then a single bird should be ok. But if it's a wilder bird and you can't spend a lot of time with one, I would think it would be unhappy alone.

Where would you keep it, indoors or outside? Their wings really create a lot of wind inside and can easily knock things off shelves and tables. Also because of their large size and weight, they don't perch nearly as well as smaller pigeons and are kind of shaky on their feet when they land on something not solid.

If you plan on keeping one or two outdoors in a loft, then they need to have perches and nest boxes close to the ground.


----------



## Lofty Pigeon

Pixy,
Oh good. I'm glad to hear they aren't too expensive. It does figure show quality birds would be more though.

Brad,
I'd love to get a baby and hand feed it myself. As for flapping I don't mind. I have a blue and gold macaw and know about the whirl wind flapping. I'd like to keep one as an indoor pet. I saw some pictures that someone had in their photo album. I'll try to find the link and then post it and see if it's a good set up. 

How are these guys personality wise? They aren't too skiddish or shy are they? Do they like to be held, scratched and petted? I hope so but then I have lots of aloof birds too. I've seen many personality types. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Lofty Pigeon said:


> How are these guys personality wise? They aren't too skiddish or shy are they? Do they like to be held, scratched and petted? I hope so but then I have lots of aloof birds too. I've seen many personality types. Thanks for the advice.


Hello again, 

Yes, they are are all individuals and it's hard to say that as a breed, they are "this" or "that". My wilder runt doesn't like to be held, petted or touched at all. He's as tame as he's going to get and in his own way, he is "comfortable" around me but definitely keeps a distance. The two hand raised ones have no fear of me at all which is understandable.

Perhaps rather than hand feeding a baby yourself, you could get a fledging pigeon around 1 month old. I would think you would have a good chance in taming one this age.

Good luck and keep us posted on what you do/decide.


----------

